# "DVR-Converted" 211/211k Functionality



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm as happy as a kid with a new toy. This has to be the best $ I've spent in a long time!

Post upgrade:
 Newly added DVR functionality near identical to 722/622 in single mode
 EPG now contains *9 days* of guide info instead of only 44 hours
 Pause & replay Live TV 
 Record two shows at once (assumes one is via OTA)
 Record 1 (or 2 w/OTA) while watching another recording
 Skip commercials in recorded shows
 *Portable!!* - swap the ext. drive between any DVR-enabled 211's (for 211 receivers only, cannot move between 211 & 622/722) - but you may be able take it to a friend's home as long as they have DVR option on their 211. Need to verify this.

I'm finding that for the most part the DVR-enabled 211/211k performs virtually identical to my 722 just that you have 1 less SAT tuner & so are restricted from recording a SAT channel while trying to watch another SAT channel (unless you're coincidentally recording the same channel that you're presently watching). Obviously with only 1 SAT tuner it can only be performing 1 function, watch a channel or record a channel, or watch and simultaneously record the same channel.

That's where OTA becomes important. If you have your network locals available OTA, and most of us do, you'll definitely want to hook 'em up. That way you can either watch or record OTA while recording from the SAT (or vice versa).

Aside from time-shifting late night (past us old folks' bedtime) programs, we have scoured through that great 9-day guide to schedule the recording of movies from the premium channels either in the wee-hours of the morning or during the middle of the day when we're otherwise not prone to be watching the tube. First experience w/playback (Joe Wilson's War) was flawless.

D* & Cable subscribers, eat your heart out. This is cool.

.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

_"but you can take it to a friend's home as long as they have DVR option on their 211"_
Did you check it by yourself ? Hard to believe - the feature protected by Household Key [HHK] what is unique for an ACCOUNT !


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

I question the 'key' - you could be right, but still nothing would stop you from taking the 211 along with you. "Hey, lets get together and watch some movies. Your place or mine? We have ..... recorded". Can't check this just yet, but one of the neighbors was over last night checking things out and plans to get one.

We absolutely DO need to get some kind of operations manual for this. Obviously you need to make sure there's no I/O taking place when you unplug the drive. Will also be interesting to see of scheduled recordings proceed on-time even though you've moved it to another receiver on your account. In theory it should as I believe the scheduling is on the drive.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm doubt, I'm pretty sure only original 211 will drive the schedule. 
But when you'll try - tell us your result.

If you want play pre-recorded movies at your friends place - take the 211 with you !


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

For my purposes it appears that the "DVR" section of the 622/722 user manual covers what you need. You can do everything with your 211 it describes in the DVR section of the 622 manual except those features which for obvious reasons would require the second (satellite) tuner. such as: 
 Watching 1 sat channel while recording another (different) sat channel
 Simultaneously record two different sat channels
As for disconnecting the external drive on-the-fly, after some careful, sober reconsideration, I have come to the conclusion that this practice is probably unwise. If 20 years of computer experience counts for anything, the only safe way would suggest first shutting down the 211 receiver (unplug the AC cord) as this would guarantee that no disk i/o is taking place. Then disconnect the AC power from the drive, then the USB cable and patiently wait 20~30 seconds for it to spin down.

The degree to which you can get away with any other method I believe will depend more on luck than anything else. Few consumer-grade drives are sufficiently idiot-proof to appreciate being repeatedly disconnected or moved about while running or performing i/o. A disk drive that's continuously spinning also seems to last a surprisingly long time (many years). System drives that I see fail are usually those that have been subject to being stopped & started (turned on and off) a lot of times.

In retrospect I really don't think I'm going to be wagging this thing around. :nono2:

.


----------

